# Zu viele Prozesse



## Zwackmix (1. November 2006)

Also mein PC ist letzter Zeit verdammt lahm. Habe ne Auslagerungsdatei von 371 mb. Und mir kommt es vor als hätte ich verdammt viele unnötige Prozesse laufen. Kann man da was machen? Gibt es da ein Programm?


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. November 2006)

Hi

Prinzipiell kannst du alle Prozesse beenden, die unter Userrechten laufen (in deinem Fall Maximillian Zwick, avgnt würde ich laufen lassen --> AntiVir).
Überlege, ob du wirklich die verschiedenen DEsktopTools von Google benötigst. 
Wenn du im Taskmanager die Spalte Virtueller Speicher einblendest siehst du, wieviel Speicher die Programme in wirklichkeit belegen.


----------



## gorim (2. November 2006)

Zu viele Prozesse sind das nicht. Sieht ganz normal aus. Und das der Rechner immer langsamer wird ist meist subjektiv. Das läßt sich schwer überprüfen. Bei Deiner Größe der Auslagerungsdatei tippe ich aber auf wenig RAM. Mind. 512MB sollten bei XP heutzutage drin sein.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Zwackmix (2. November 2006)

Ich habe 520 mb ram drin. keine ahnung was das ist!


----------



## Malaxo (2. November 2006)

Mach mal ein Defrag. manchmal hilft das schon weiter. Oder du mistest mal dein XP aus. Such dir sonst nach alternativ Software die weniger Prozesse brauchen (Virtual Desktop) oder so.

meine tipps


----------

